# 225 Trick FlowHeads on an LS1 04 gto?



## 2004pontiacgtoks (Nov 14, 2016)

I just bought my 2004 Pontiac GTO couple of months ago and it has a bunch of mods including 225 Trick Flow Heads. Can a ls1 have 225 Heads without being bored out? Because the more I do research they keep poping up as LS2 Heads.


----------

